# Burst.net emergency bailout of Dallas



## Jonathan (Jan 22, 2014)

Several BurstNET customers have reported receiving the following email:
 



> Dear valued BurstNET Customer,
> 
> 
> We have been having major problems with our Dallas, TX hosting provider. We have been working with them diligently over the past week in an attempt to resolve these issues, but we have not reached resolution. As a result, you are at risk for potentially permanent business interruption. We will be closing our Dallas, TX hosting facility immediately and migrating our clients to our flagship facility in Scranton, PA. We understand the severity of this issue for you and your business. Please understand we have done all we can here at BurstNET to extend this deadline.
> ...


They've been using CoreXChange in Dallas and few other Corex customers have chimed in a reported they've not had any issues.  It was also posted at one point that Burst has cut their cage size in half recently and their tech hasn't been on-site in a few days.
 
OP is at http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342218
 
Thoughts?


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it may be affiliated with the volume drive issue. Key word *may. *The fact that they are basically telling the customers to F off and not assisting with migration or switching them over, is terrible and bad business. Overall, It's a wtf situation.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 22, 2014)

Has BurstNET confirmed the email as legit?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 22, 2014)

NodePacket said:


> I think it may be affiliated with the volume drive issue. Key word *may. *The fact that they are basically telling the customers to F off and not assisting with migration or switching them over, is terrible and bad business. Overall, It's a wtf situation.



I don't think it has anything to do with VD.  This is the 2nd location in the past year where they've done a short notice shutdown/migration (the other was their sale of the UK division).


----------



## RusFoster (Jan 22, 2014)

Any idea what facility this is?


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 22, 2014)

RusFoster said:


> Any idea what facility this is?


CoreXChange


----------



## MannDude (Jan 22, 2014)

What do the email headers look like?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 22, 2014)

MannDude said:


> What do the email headers look like?


This is the big one.

Someone claims they were called but that they didn't have a chance to confirm the caller ID (which is easily forged).

They still haven't commented on WHT.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8990839&postcount=41


----------



## ryanarp (Jan 22, 2014)

I talked to their tech on-site sometime last week, granted our topic of conversation was about the crazy weather and what not. So no idea anything like this was in the works. Hopefully it is a misunderstanding that can get worked out with the people in charge. I am on-site monday to friday and I haven't noticed anything crazy, so I am sure it is behind the scenes type stuff.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 22, 2014)

Quite possibly true:



Compliments of http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8990845&postcount=43

Again, someone could have firebug'd it, but who knows.

Francisco


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 22, 2014)

I would think if it was fake that someone from Burst would have called this by now.  I know as a corporate member they get keyword notifications on their name...and "BurstNET Benji" on WHT was looking at the thread earlier today and didn't comment.  At this point, there's not much reason to believe this is false or they'd have commented on it by now.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 22, 2014)

So, curious to see what the true cause of this is. Contract dispute? Must have been a big dispute to risk losing hundreds, if not thousands of customers. Even if not lost, they're certainly going to be pissed. Just ask URPad customers how they felt when they got moved from Europe to Dallas, or Seattle to California or from NY to Atlanta. People choose the locations they choose for a specific reason.

Also, if you go through the Burst.net order process... try to order a Dallas VPS. They're all out of stock. So that, combined with the screenshot Fran posted and their silence when they're usually quick to bark (I think a Burst staff member spent an entire 40 hour work week participating in the VolumeDrive thread) leads me to believe this is legit.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 22, 2014)

> Hello WHT community and BurstNET Clients,
> 
> I know this is going to come up so let’s get it in before the posts trail off topic.
> 
> ...


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8990996&postcount=65

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

Burst just bursted.

Overdue.   All these companies went whacky expansion mode in past few years.   Not like they opened own DC or anything.  Kind of like colo/rack build out small companies do in remote DCs.

New Director of Client Services Jamey Bulford confirmed the legitimacy of the closure, email, etc.

Troubling language:

*"I cannot stress this enough to all of our clients. If you do not have recent offsite backups get them ASAP."*

Not something you should be hearing from an established and "large" provider.

And, essentially, they are giving customers ZERO notice.  Not 7 days, not 30 days, no notice.  Makes runners, VPS fails and others look experienced and kind.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 22, 2014)

I got the email earlier today and got a phone call, but a customer of mine now has a server offline due to this... I'm slightly pissed off about this and I will in fact let them know how screwed up this is... They can't do anything to help us, but they expect to keep the money that I paid for my servers? Not a chance in hell... :|


----------



## Francisco (Jan 22, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> I got the email earlier today and got a phone call, but a customer of mine now has a server offline due to this... I'm slightly pissed off about this and I will in fact let them know how screwed up this is... They can't do anything to help us, but they expect to keep the money that I paid for my servers? Not a chance in hell... :|


So hold up, the plugs been pulled now?

Francisco


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 22, 2014)

Francisco said:


> So hold up, the plugs been pulled now?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I doubt it's been totally nuked yet.  Maybe this is unrelated, or simply due to so many outbound data migrations?

I think if they were totally offline at this point then WHT would be blowing up a lot more.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

Overdue? Seriously? After all the glory honor they throw at themselves?

IMPOSSIBLE​ ​Such failure cannot happen LOL


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 23, 2014)

No surprise if you look at the offers in Dallas and at the amount of new vps hosters that jump out of nowhere.

Prepare for the second wave.


----------



## maounique (Jan 23, 2014)

As I said, this year many people will be surprised...


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 23, 2014)

This shows you that no matter how large the company is, anything can happen. Take backups! 

- Daniel


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 10, 2014)

Not a Burst customer but this looks interesting...

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342218

Short version: "I cannot stress this enough to all of our clients. If you do not have recent offsite backups get them ASAP. As the email states, we are willing to work with our clients and get them services in our flagship facility in Scranton, PA should they so choose. But the main thing here is getting your data OFF of these servers."


----------



## zzrok (Feb 10, 2014)

This has already been discussed in this thread: https://vpsboard.com/topic/3316-burstnet-closing-dallas-location/


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 10, 2014)

Weren't they burned pretty bad by VolumeDrive?

I don't remember the details...wasn't it something like high 5/low 6 figures?

Perhaps a knock-on effect...


----------



## VPSCorey (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone looking to maintain a Dallas Presence contact us at [email protected] and we can discuss options.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 11, 2014)

Dupe: https://vpsboard.com/topic/3316-burstnet-closing-dallas-location/

Merging the two threads.


----------



## Lanarchy (Feb 11, 2014)

Not gonna lie. I'm happy to see a thread about a shitty DC/provider, when that isn't CC.

Not that I'd wish anyone loses business or sites. But, a non-CC drama thread is a nice change around here.


----------



## willie (Feb 11, 2014)

Wtf?  From the word "cage" it sounds like they have colo equipment in Dallas, but they're not going to give any assistance to customers getting data off?  Is the gear all getting seized by the Feds, or what?  Has it been taken hostage by the data center, which sounds like grounds for calling the FBI?  And 1 month of service as compensation for this level of disruption makes them sound like complete idiots.


----------



## ryanarp (Feb 11, 2014)

willie said:


> Wtf?  From the word "cage" it sounds like they have colo equipment in Dallas, but they're not going to give any assistance to customers getting data off?  Is the gear all getting seized by the Feds, or what?  Has it been taken hostage by the data center, which sounds like grounds for calling the FBI?  And 1 month of service as compensation for this level of disruption makes them sound like complete idiots.


I think that sounds a bit extreme. More than likely a contract dispute and due to the dispute their contracts won't be renewed. So eventually bandwidth/power/and space will be cut off. I haven't seen any real activity or anything in their cage so I am guessing they are working on finding someone to ship off their gear or something. Their on-site tech has been gone for a few weeks.


----------



## peterw (Mar 24, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Not a Burst customer but this looks interesting...
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342218
> 
> Short version: "I cannot stress this enough to all of our clients. If you do not have recent offsite backups get them ASAP. As the email states, we are willing to work with our clients and get them services in our flagship facility in Scranton, PA should they so choose. But the main thing here is getting your data OFF of these servers."


They are dead. They should have said this first not trying to hide the real reason. I am sorry for their customers.


----------



## drmike (Mar 24, 2014)

That's cause, as I suspect, Burst is leaving a heap of crap behind in Scranton/Dunmore.   Since leasing company owns such and Burst doesn't want to get into legal hair splitting about moving the gear elsewhere.

My understanding is they left what they had at Corexchange and Core sold the gear for a song just to recoup some of what Burst owed them.



Lanarchy said:


> Not gonna lie. I'm happy to see a thread about a shitty DC/provider, when that isn't CC.
> 
> Not that I'd wish anyone loses business or sites. But, a non-CC drama thread is a nice change around here.


I am an equal opportunist when news and news..  Feel free to put some info in a PM when you find some


----------

